

Petitioning SIX Interbank Clearing: Include a symbol for Bitcoin in ISO 4217 - lelf
http://www.change.org/petitions/six-interbank-clearing-include-a-symbol-for-bitcoin-in-iso-4217

======
coob
What's the proposed code? BTC?

~~~
bhousel
It should really start with an 'X', like the other commodities. (e.g. gold is
'XAU', silver is 'XAG').

'XBC' makes sense to me.

~~~
mistercow
XBC is already taken: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Unit_of_Account>

~~~
bhousel
Yes, I guess you're right. I didn't even know about the old Euro zone
currencies. I guess SIX Interbank Clearing could pick another unused 'X' code.

------
contingencies
There is an "X-ISO4217-A3" IANA registry proposal (a parallel and superset
namespace) being released today... should appear at
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-stanish-x-iso4217-a3-00> shortly.

